# Pistons @ Cavaliers | Game #47 | February 4th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 47*_


*Detroit Pistons* *(27-18) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (27-20)*

_*Sunday, February 4th, 2007*_
*Time:* 11:30am PT, 2:30pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*




*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*
[[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_maxiell/index.html?nav=page][/url]

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*

*•* Pressure Cleveland and try to get them into starting their offense late, which forces them to shoot quick jumpers with little chance to get the offensive rebound. If Gibson proves too fast and crafty for that detail, wait until Snow/Wesley come into the game and then proceed to hawk the ball.

*•* Test Gibson early to see if his stroke is on and if Coach Brown plays Snow a good amount of minutes, use the LeBron rules and force his teammates to hit open jumpers on the corners from double-teams.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* LeBron needs to have a game where his shooting from the floor and the line are on point at the same time. If LeBron is confident, the offense will roll smoothly. 

*•* Get a balanced scoring effort where multiple guys outside of LeBron score in double-figures.

*OVERVIEW*

A nationally televised, prime time game is what’s in store for the Cleveland Cavaliers. With Cleveland’s recent ups and downs, a strong performance on the big stage would be a great cure for the recent woes. Cleveland must make free throws and try to score baskets inside. Test Detroit's interior defense - don't bail them out by taking wreckless jumpers early in the shot clock.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice game thread! 

This is indeed a big test. We have been falling on our faces in nationally televised games, so let's hope we don't embarass ourselves once again. 

In terms of seeding this is a huge game, and we can't have the Pistons beating us twice on our own floor this year..


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Nice game thread!
> 
> This is indeed a big test. We have been falling on our faces in nationally televised games, so let's hope we don't embarass ourselves once again.
> 
> In terms of seeding this is a huge game, and we can't have the Pistons beating us twice on our own floor this year..


we shall see

the pistons have been very unpredictable this year


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd love to see us play 4 solid quarters on national television once in awhile, so I really hope that we come out strong this game. I really think Boobie will step it up, as this is really his first big challenge with him starting.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

as i'm sure you guys now know, the weakest area in our starting line-up is C-Webb's D.

However, Ilgauskas doesn't really back people down, so it shouldn't hurt as much against the cavs.

the pistons are also vulnerable to hot perimeter shooting because of the stupid zone saunders likes to run. so, marshall, jones, and pavlovic might have big games

on the cavs side, i don't think gooden can guard sheed if sheed decides to go inside today. also, the cavs have nobody that can check billups. also, expect davis to play some inspired ball off the bench after his one-game benching by saunders.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> as i'm sure you guys now know, the weakest area in our starting line-up is C-Webb's D.
> 
> However, Ilgauskas doesn't really back people down, so it shouldn't hurt as much against the cavs.
> 
> ...


It's on-off with Ilgauskas on the block. Sometimes we force feed him, sometimes we pretty much ignore him completely. 

Gooden can't guard Sheed if he goes inside today. Gooden can't guard Sheed if he stays outside today. Gooden can't guard Sheed no matter what, so we're in trouble there. We'll just hope he's not on fire. It's a big mismatch for us defensively.

On the other hand, this is one of the few games where Snow actually could come in handy. I think he defends Billups as well as anyone in the league, actually.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Brandname said:


> It's on-off with Ilgauskas on the block. Sometimes we force feed him, sometimes we pretty much ignore him completely.
> 
> Gooden can't guard Sheed if he goes inside today. Gooden can't guard Sheed if he stays outside today. Gooden can't guard Sheed no matter what, so we're in trouble there. We'll just hope he's not on fire. It's a big mismatch for us defensively.
> 
> On the other hand, this is one of the few games where Snow actually could come in handy. I think he defends Billups as well as anyone in the league, actually.


I think Snow tries hard and puts a great effort forth against Billups, but Chauncey is too strong for him. Also, Snow's foot speed isn't that great any more.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sasha is giving us such a spark off the bench.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Detroit gets away with a lot more than most teams.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sasha is just getting to the rim at will. I love it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The more Sasha does, the more I think about the thread made here about giving Sasha the keys to the kingdom.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We should be getting the ball to Z here. Pound it down low.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wade gets all these calls that Lebron isn't getting this year. I don't really understand it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry is playing really well today so far.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron isn't getting a single call today. He's been hacked inside all afternoon.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The officials have been abysmal so far. Lebron can't buy a foul. Another official gets in the way of an inbounds pass. 

Steve Javie just loves to steal the show when he officiates. 

We'll have to fight through it and play mentally tough.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow this is pathetic. What are the officials watching out there? I don't want to harp on the officiating too much, but they have to call the foul there. 

This is one of those games that starts to look really suspicious that they're specifically denying Lebron calls. I've seen them do this to Kobe, too.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron has to play it cool until he gains more respect from the officials again (back to where he once was). If he's going to get bumped and hit, then forcing the issue isn't the best course of action (until the clutch, then you just need to go).


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hmm... Lebron finally gets a call on the first play of the second half. A jumpshot.

Someone must have talked to these officials over halftime or something.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Delay of game? Ugh, weak call. He threw it to the official for the love of god.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

9 free throws for us given how much we've attacked this game is just terrible. Hell, the Pistons tried to foul Snow on that break to give their foul-to-give, but the refs didn't call it and just let Hunter take the ball after the hack. 

How Javie gets credit for being some great referee is beyond me.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Chauncey is actually one of the biggest floppers in the league.

3 straight fouls on the Cavs. They don't call these fouls on the Pistons. 

We've gotta start playing smarter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is embarrassing. I hate the stupid pick and roll.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Mike Brown is ruining this franchise.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I honestly think this would have come down to the last possession if the game were officiated evenly.

And Marshall is just a terrible basketball player. The fact that he's been out there during the stretch run of the 4th quarter is simply bad coaching by Mike Brown, and he should be held accountable for such.

Lebron was clearly getting frustrated that he wasn't getting the calls he was earning today. He has 3 free throws, and he should have about ten or eleven based on how many times he was fouled. Steve Javie is a terrible official.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i would rather see drew gooden or even scot pollard shooting three's over marshall right now


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah, lebron is pissed now...i think ferry will be making a move or two in the next 2 weeks...maybe one of them will be getting a new head coach


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

The cavs PA guy is really gay. When he said Deetroit Turrnovver...it just ruined my day. He should be fired


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Detroit 90, Cleveland 78*


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Marshall was 1-6 from beyond the arc and I think 1 was contested, thats a man making 4 million a year, been playing basketball his whole life and cant convert on anything with no one around him.

On a side note, Larry played well today and Mike Brown had him sitting for about a 6 minute span in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Husstla said:


> The cavs PA guy is really gay. When he said Deetroit Turrnovver...it just ruined my day. He should be fired


He did that at a really dumb time. We were down by like 10 and had pretty much no chance of coming back. I couldn't help but to roll my eyes when I heard that. Those are the types of things that get a team ridiculed.

Don't mock the other team when you're down by 10 late in the game. It just ends up making you look dumb.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I wish Fred McCloud would have called this game. I think his head would have exploded.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I simply don't understand Mike Brown down 10 with over a quarter to go, he goes with Snow over both Jones and Gibson. He also doesn't try to to ride Hughes who was hot.

Blah and Marshall just sucks.


----------

